# Any clue what i bought today?



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Since I couldn't hatch my own I broke down and bought some today. Any clue as to what breeds I got? I just kinda said that ones cute. And not badly priced either 7/$15.


----------



## Itsacutefuzzball (Mar 16, 2013)

Pics? .........


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Here they are


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

I'm guessing, from the context, that you've bought chickens...so my guess is.._chickens! _



Can't really tell from the pics...a polish or two, but other than that, it's hard to tell. Who did you buy from and what were they selling? Couldn't THEY tell you what you were buying? If not, I'd not buy from them again....


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

So everybody I am a little blonde so I forgot to attach the first time


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeah but I got polish. Well I kind want a clue what they might look like when they grow up. They guy who really owns the chicks was with another customer. I know he knew what each was.


----------



## ReTIRED (Mar 28, 2013)

THOSE are the _*UGLIEST*_ little chicks that I have EVER seen *!!!!
*( Just kidding ya....... *ha-ha ! *)
You'll have FUN watchoing them "grow-up", I'm sure.

GREAT !
-ReTIRED-


----------



## Bee (Jun 20, 2013)

The one at the waterer is built like a dark Cornish but doesn't have the coloring at all...look at the width between those legs and that pit bull shape. Solid!


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

I am so going to enjoy watching them grow. I have had chick fever for months and just now couldn't stand it any more


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

You know what polish look like, right?


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

Yeah but I was wondering what kind of polish they look like. I think they have a bluish tint to them. Are they white tops?


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Jeremysbrinkman said:


> Yeah but I was wondering what kind of polish they look like. I think they have a bluish tint to them. Are they white tops?


Now that I just don't know. It's too young for me to tell. They are cute, though. Kinda look like little thugs!


----------



## cedar100 (Jun 27, 2013)

Defity polish


----------



## Marthab53 (Jul 23, 2012)

The Polish are White Crested Blue!


----------



## Jeremysbrinkman (Jul 12, 2012)

That's what I am hoping for. I also got two others that looked blue.


----------



## chickenfarmer20 (Jun 23, 2013)

Anyone know what breed she is


----------



## fowlmouthgirls (May 25, 2013)

Could be a EE Roo, but its hard to tell by the action shot! Lol quick little buggers aren't they?


----------



## chickenfarmer20 (Jun 23, 2013)

fowlmouthgirls said:


> Could be a EE Roo, but its hard to tell by the action shot! Lol quick little buggers aren't they?


It's hen. And lays white eggs. And yes they are fast because she's not around people alot.


----------

